# Old water tower theme bar



## nailgunner7 (Jun 1, 2007)

This is my rendition of an old water tower turned into a bar

The six-shooter back bar has 2 hidden "Jim Beams" and 6 shot glasses

My site has more pics of these

fallentimber.mysite.com

Nailgunner7


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Very cool. Where did you get the inspiration for such a project?

Nice website too by the way. I was roaming around yesterday evening looking at your projects. Very wide variety.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Impressive design and look.....and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll have a vodka & soda please. Very cool!!!!!


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

very nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice, can't see the hidden items though (I'll check out your site).
Good proportions, what woods and finish?
jim


----------



## nailgunner7 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words.
The inspiration came from my client. He wanted something with a western theme. I immediatly thought of a water tower. There was a third piece in this theme, a media center that houses all the home electronics and the security system for the home. The build took 2 weeks, we chose alder as our face hardwood on a birch ply carcass. The finish is a custom blended stain we call FT3, base on minwax's english chestnut but with a warmer tone blend. The top coat is Zinnser's Quick 15 sprayed (6 coats) then 800 and 1000 grit sanded, and then machine buffed. Bullet proof finish.

Again I say Thanks for the warm welcome to the forum, looking forward to sharing ideas in the future.

Nailgunner7


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I still want my vodka & soda!!!!:laughing:


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 26, 2007)

Jims Mint Monkey.
1 shot Vodka.
1 shot Gin.
Fresh mint, smash it well into the liquors, strain.
Tonic , rocks, Summer heat.
Caution.
jim


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Nailgunner...That is awesome.....good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's nice work. Creativity at its best too.


----------

